# وقود الطائرات Emergency Fuel Dump



## Eng-Maher (28 يوليو 2008)

Emergency Fuel Dump 









The reason planes are equipped to release fuel in flight is in case of an emergency landing shortly after takeoff. Landing gear and the structure of most aircraft are only designed to absorb the impact of landing up to a certain weight. When fully loaded with fuel, most planes are simply too heavy to land safely without risking a landing gear collapse or other disastrous structural failure. Planes are therefore fitted with emergency fuel dump systems that release enough fuel to lighten the aircraft until they can land safely. You may also recall Harrison Ford fooling with the fuel release system in the movie Air Force One with nothing more than a butter knife, but this was clearly for different reasons! 
- answer by Jeff Scott, 25 November 2001 

Related Topics: 

When a plane dumps fuel, where does the fuel go? Does it land on my car or in somebody's swimming pool? Does it evaporate? Or does it mess up the ozone layer even more than it already is? 
Did the JetBlue Airbus A320 that had to make an emergency landing because of a landing gear problem have the ability to eject fuel in flight? If so, why did they fly around for three hours? 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
الرابط

http://www.aerospaceweb.org/question/planes/q0054a.shtml​


----------



## Eng-Maher (28 يوليو 2008)

فديو

http://www.expertvillage.com/video/...oo&utm_medium=yssp&utm_campaign=yssp_mainvids


----------



## Eng-Maher (28 يوليو 2008)

معلومات بسيطه عن

FUEL CELL TODAY
Opening doors to fuel cell commercialisation


http://www.fuelcelltoday.com/media/pdf/archive/Article_938_Fuel Cell Planes.pdf


----------



## م المصري (28 يوليو 2008)

سلمت يداك مشرفنا القدير 

و اهلا بقسم البحريه ها هنا


----------



## الأمواج الرقمية (28 يوليو 2008)

شكراً عزيزي ...


----------



## Eng-Maher (28 يوليو 2008)

م المصري قال:


> سلمت يداك مشرفنا القدير
> 
> و اهلا بقسم البحريه ها هنا



****************************
وسلمت انت اخى العزيز ( المصرى ) وبعدين دى حاجه بسيطه من اهتمامك بقسمنا ايضا 
نورت اخى الفاضل :56:


----------



## Eng-Maher (28 يوليو 2008)

الأمواج الرقمية قال:


> شكراً عزيزي ...



*****************

نورت اخى الفاضل وشكرا


----------



## Eng-Maher (28 نوفمبر 2012)

يرفع للافاده


----------



## emad35 (15 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله بك


----------



## mostafa.b (15 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فييك


----------

